# اماكن للدورات في الاردن الحبيب



## eng_faris (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الى اخواني في الاردن الحبيب علمت مؤخرا ان في الاردن امكنه للدورات على *الاجهزه الطبيه* منها جامعه الزرقاء الاهليه 
ارجو من له اي معلومات اخرى عن اماكن مشابه بان لا يبخل علينا

مركز التعليم المستمر وخدمة المجتمع 


مدير المركز : الدكتور جمال عبده


البريد الإلكتروني :يمنع كتابة البريد لأجل الدعاية .:73: 
*=at



يعد مركز التعليم المستمر وخدمة المجتمع حلقة الوصل التي تربط الجامعة بالمجتمع المحلي، والذراع الممتدة من الجامعة إلى كافة مؤسسات المجتمع وأبنائه ، حيث يترجم المركز إيمان القائمين على الجامعة وإدارتها بالدور المحوري للجامعة ووظيفتها الحيوية في تعميق الترابط والتواصل بينها وبين مؤسسات المجتمع المحيط ،والوقوف على الاحتياجات التدريبية في الميادين المختلفة للمؤسسات الوطنية الخاصة منها والرسمية ، التي يودي تحقيقها إلى تعزيز وزيادة الكفاءة العلمية والعملية والحرفية والمهنية للعاملين فيها. وتناط هذه الوظيفة الحيوية في الجامعة بمركز التعليم المستمر وخدمة المجتمع ، وذلك من خلال عقد الدورات المتخصصة في برامح متميزة في التأهيل الفني والتنمية الإدارية.


وقد أخذ المركز على عاتقه رفد السوق المحلي بالعمالة الفنية المتخصصة والمدربة وفق أحدث أساليب ومستجدات التطور الفني والتقني وذلك من خلال فتح فرص لتعليم حرف جديدة ، ويأتي هذا كله إسهاماً من الجامعة في تخفيف حدة مشكلة البطالة التي باتت تؤرق المجتمع بأسره. ويواكب المركز كل جديد في مجال الحاسوب وذلك من خلال عقد دورات متخصصة في هذا المجال مثل دوراتITS ) Information Technology Services ) والتي تتضمن ثلاثة مجالات هي (ICDL , A+, MCSE ) بعدد (399) ساعة تدريبية يأخذها الطالب لمدة سنة كاملة على مدار العام الجامعي ودورات التصميم المطبعي ، ودورات مختلفة مثل (PHP , Flash5 , Photo Shop , Power Point ASP.Net , Cisco , Oracle9i , SPSS , Visual Basic) ....الخ ، وغيرها من دورات البرمجة وصيانة الحاسوب الابتدائية والمتقدمة ، ليتسنى لطلبة الجامعة والمجتمع المحلي مواكبة كل جديد والتعامل معه باقتدار.


ويعد المركز الرائد في مجال الصياغة وتشكيل الذهب ، فهو أول مركز قام بعقد دورات الصياغة وتشكيل الذهب ودورات نقش وزخرفة الذهب بالإضافة إلى دورات تركيب الألماس والأحجار الكريمة ودورات صب الذهب بواسطة الشمع والطرد المركزي.


ويقوم المركز بعقد دورات في اللغات بمستوياتها المتعددة ، كما يعقد المركز دورات طويلة في المجالات الطبية المختلفة مثل ودورة تكنولوجيا الأجهزة الطبية وصيانتها ودورة التربية الخاصة وتصويب النطق ودورة إدارة المستشفيات والسجلات الطبية وكذلك دورات متخصصة مثل تكنولوجيا الإخصاب الصناعي IVF) Workshop Invitro Fertilization Technologies) ودورة تقنيات التفاعل التسلسلي والوراثة الخلوية وكذلك دورات في مجال الإدارة الفندقية وإدارة مكاتب السياحة والطيران وإدارة الإعمال والمحاسبة والسكرتاريا التنفيذية وغيرها.

ويولي هذا المركز مجتمع الجامعة العناية الفائقة ، حيث يقوم بعقد الدورات لطلبة الجامعة في شتى الميادين الأكاديمية والعلمية سعياً وراء إغناء الحصيلة العلمية والمعرفية لديهم ، مستثمراً القدرات والطاقات والكوادر الأكاديمية والفنية المؤهلة المتوفرة في الجامعة . كما يقوم بعقد دورات لموظفي الجامعة والعاملين فيها في مجالات متعدّدة مما يسهم في تحسين أدائهم المهني والوظيفي.



وأخيراًً أخي الزائر/ أختي الزائرة . بإمكانكم التسجيل حالياً في أي من الدورات الجديدة التالية : 



الرقم اسم الدورة بالعربي اسم الدورة بالإنجليزي 
1 تكنولوجيا الأجهزة الطبية وصيانتها Technology and Maintenance of Medical Equipments 
2 إدارة المستشفيات والسجل الطبي Hospital Management and Medical Record 
3 تكنولوجيا الأسنان وصناعتها Dental Technology and Industry 
4 التربية الخاصة وتصويب النطق Special Education and Speech Pathology 
5 التدليك واللياقة البدنية Fitness and Massage 
6 إدارة مكاتب السياحة والفنادق Hotel and Tourism offices Management 
7 مهندس شبكات معتمد من شركة مايكروسوفت MCSE (Microsoft Certified Systems Engineers) 
8 هندسة تكنولوجيا الحاسوب ITS Computer Technology Engineering 
9 التصميم المطبعي Graphic Design 
10 الشبكات ونظم التشغيل 2003 Server Windows 2003 
11 برمجة الإنترنت ASP.Net Applications Implementing & Web Developing 
12 البرمجة بلغة Oracle9i Oracle Certified Professional 
13 سيسكو Cisco Network Associate Cisco (Cisco Certified)

14 التهيئة لرخصة القيادة الدولية في الحاسوب ICDL Preparation for International Computer Driving License

15 صيانة الحاسوب الإبتدائية Elementary Computer Maintenance

16 صيانة الحاسوب المتقدمة +A Advanced Computer Maintenance

17 البرمجة اللغوية العصبية Neuro Linguistic Programming 
18 مفاتيح البشر - البرمجة السلوكية Keys to Human Beings- Behaviouristic Programming 
19 قوة الإدراك Realization Power 
20 فن التعامل مع الجمهور Art of Dealing with the Public 
21 برنامج التميز الإداري من (1)....(10) Administrative Excellence Programme 
22 الضريبة العامة في المبيعات Sales Tax 
23 التهيئة العامة لامتحان المحاسب الأردني المعتمد Preparation for Jordanian Certified Public Accountant Exam (JCPA)


الرجوع


----------



## eng_faris (11 ديسمبر 2006)

ايضا يوجد الجمعيه الملكيه العلميه في عمان


----------



## ليدي لين (18 مارس 2008)

يوجد دورات عند مهندس اردني بخمس اجهزه كما ان هذا المهندس هو المنظم للدورات والان هناك دوره لليزر العيون مدتها اربع ايام في مستشفى ابن الهيثم بحيت يمكنك بالدخول مع الطبيب ومشاهدة كيفية استخدام الليزر في عمليات العيون


----------

